# SUV crashes on the 'Ring'



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Nasty crash.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

O dear!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm nasty  so nearly kept control, hope the driver was ok


----------



## BrakeBinder (Mar 8, 2012)

That is nasty hope no one was hurt


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I can never get over how much crap is in peoples cars when they are racing :doublesho


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Not good!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh dear thats not good.

Now I know anyone can take what ever car or bike they like round the ring but why anyone would want to rag a suv round the ring is beyond me


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's awful, hope whoever was in it got out OK.
Amazed how much traffic there is on there, puts me right off going anywhere near the place.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

pee said:


> Oh dear thats not good.
> 
> Now I know anyone can take what ever car or bike they like round the ring but why anyone would want to rag a suv round the ring is beyond me


What about a Grand Modus 1.6 Automatic?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

A nasty prang for sure, and probably a rather expensive one unless you can get insurance for going round there now (not cheap though I imagine if you can).


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Quick Google and both driver and passenger survived it. Bloody lucky.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ouch!! At least he didn't damage the barrier, gets expensive then!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell what suv it was?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> Can anyone tell what suv it was?


Honda I think.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> Can anyone tell what suv it was?


Well, whatever it was, it's an utterly buggared one now


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

pee said:


> Oh dear thats not good.
> 
> Now I know anyone can take what ever car or bike they like round the ring but why anyone would want to rag a suv round the ring is beyond me


Or that pickup truck early in the video.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

mdswente said:


> What about a Grand Modus 1.6 Automatic?


Now we're talking:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hope the driver was ok , passed the point of no return on that one to heavy and top heavy to recover


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Precisely why you should never track an SUV, how stupid can you get.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Precisely why you should never track an SUV, how stupid can you get.


Calling sabine stupid eh?


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Or this one


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

pee said:


> Oh dear thats not good.
> 
> Now I know anyone can take what ever car or bike they like round the ring but why anyone would want to rag a suv round the ring is beyond me


My thoughts exactly, just dont understand


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

NL-J said:


> Or this one


Ok, i've always thought the x5 was a pointless car, guess I was wrong :doublesho:argie::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mark328 said:


> My thoughts exactly, just dont understand


No, I can't see why they'd want to rag a boring honda crx round the ring, however, a tuned grand cherokee srt8, that could be a bit more interesting.

New one from hennessey looks pretty hot too


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No, I can't see why they'd want to rag a boring honda crx round the ring, however, a tuned grand cherokee srt8, that could be a bit more interesting.
> 
> New one from hennessey looks pretty hot too


RP... You been sniffing Toilet Duck again? That's ugly as buggary :lol: That front plastic splitter/spoiler or whatever it is is too low to go off roading and just too high for use as a snow plough. And where are those bald as a babies bum, low profile tyres going to get you eh? I'll tell you. Nowhere, that's where, except on Youtube when someone films you stuck in some wet grass at a car boot sale one wet Sunday. Pfft!

PFFT!



Bet it sounds nice though... 

Now, back to the thread, and did someone diss Sabine eh? eh? They'd better not :argie: Boy she is sexy, and can drive, should boot the Hamster and his blow dries off and have her on TG instead. She'd be more entertaining than the Stig too come to think of it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> RP... You been sniffing Toilet Duck again? That's ugly as buggary :lol: That front plastic splitter/spoiler or whatever it is is too low to go off roading and just too high for use as a snow plough. And where are those bald as a babies bum, low profile tyres going to get you eh? I'll tell you. Nowhere, that's where, except on Youtube when someone films you stuck in some wet grass at a car boot sale one wet Sunday. Pfft!
> 
> PFFT!
> 
> ...


and the teeth whitening kit :lol:
toilet duck - not tried that one, would it be the lemon scent?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> RP... You been sniffing Toilet Duck again? That's ugly as buggary :lol: That front plastic splitter/spoiler or whatever it is is too low to go off roading and just too high for use as a snow plough. And where are those bald as a babies bum, low profile tyres going to get you eh? I'll tell you. Nowhere, that's where, except on Youtube when someone films you stuck in some wet grass at a car boot sale one wet Sunday. Pfft!
> 
> PFFT!
> 
> ...


Put your monocle back in mick, explains why you bought the multipla  oh and useless in the snow eh?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Put your monocle back in mick, explains why you bought the multipla


Ah... the flaw in my 'that's an ugly car' argument... erm... yes, well... er... looks like rain... 

Kev - Citrus Toilet Duck is best :thumb:

Oh hayup, RP has edited his post... I didn't say it couldn't go round in circles in snow, I said it's front spoiler thing (what I'd call a bumper but I think that's a bit old fashioned these days...) is too low for off road, and too high for a snow plough... I don't know, some people eh?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh and even more useless mick


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Ah... the flaw in my 'that's an ugly car' argument... erm... yes, well... er... looks like rain...
> 
> Kev - Citrus Toilet Duck is best :thumb:
> 
> Oh hayup, RP has edited his post... I didn't say it couldn't go round in circles in snow, I said it's front spoiler thing (what i'd call a bumper but I think that's a bit old fashioned these days...) is too low for off road, and too high for a snow plough... I don't know, some people eh?


See my post above mick  Wrong on both counts


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

NL-J said:


> Or that pickup truck early in the video.


I'm pretty sure the pick up was a Ford F150 Raptor..
6.2L V8, 411hp as standard and very easy to get more out of it. Admittedly, it's more suited to deserts or off roading but it would still be a hoot around the Ring.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Here, I said it was too high for a snow plough, I was wrong 

Anyway, why would you want to take one round the 'Ring that's the question? Or a pick up truck like earlier in the video. Clearly some people are a bit dim, mind you, Sabine did the best bit of driving seen on TG by taking that Transit round, so there is maybe more fun and kudos to be had by going quickly in something unsuitable. As long as you don't crash it anyway.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Here, I said it was too high for a snow plough, I was wrong
> 
> Anyway, why would you want to take one round the 'Ring that's the question? Or a pick up truck like earlier in the video. Clearly some people are a bit dim, mind you, Sabine did the best bit of driving seen on TG by taking that Transit round, so there is maybe more fun and kudos to be had by going quickly in something unsuitable. As long as you don't crash it anyway.


Define unsuitable  Would be fun taking a bowler nemesis or maybe a marauder round there 

Or maybe if they can dig up the f1 powered renault espace


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Define unsuitable  Would be fun taking a bowler nemesis or maybe a marauder round there
> 
> Or maybe if they can dig up the f1 powered renault espace


Or this...






You go out for a rip around the track in your Porker and ghey racing gloves, and get outbraked and blown away by a split screen druggy bus which just beggars off into the distance... Oh the shame of it all :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Calling sabine stupid eh?
> 
> YouTube - Grand Cherokee SRT8 laps the Nürburgring in 8:49.





RisingPower said:


> No, I can't see why they'd want to rag a boring honda crx round the ring, however, a tuned grand cherokee srt8, that could be a bit more interesting.
> 
> New one from hennessey looks pretty hot too





RisingPower said:


> Put your monocle back in mick, explains why you bought the multipla  oh and useless in the snow eh?
> 
> YouTube - jeep grand cherokee srt8 in the snow





RisingPower said:


> Oh and even more useless mick
> 
> YouTube - Jeep srt8 MONSTER! Very steep deep snow hill climb #2 INSANE


Heed oot yer ass yer a dreamer son!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Or this...
> 
> GT3 OUTBRAKED - YouTube
> 
> You go out for a rip around the track in your Porker and ghey racing gloves, and get outbraked and blown away by a split screen druggy bus which just beggars off into the ditance... Oh the shame of it all :lol:


Porsche drivers never seem to drive fast on track 

I still want a go in this


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Heed oot yer ass yer a dreamer son!!


Whaddya mean, I don't have 235k spare? 

Yer still wrong though, an suv can be fun round the ring


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Whaddya mean, I don't have 235k spare?
> 
> Yer still wrong though, an suv can be fun round the ring


Naw... just stop it. NOW!!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

What does Clarkson say ? Ran out of talent ?


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> Or this...
> 
> GT3 OUTBRAKED - YouTube
> 
> You go out for a rip around the track in your Porker and ghey racing gloves, and get outbraked and blown away by a split screen druggy bus which just beggars off into the distance... Oh the shame of it all :lol:


:lol:That bus is brilliant :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

NL-J said:


> :lol:That bus is brilliant :lol:


You don't like my f1 espace? :doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cant beat the Racetaxi


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

it a situation like that never over compensate lol. keep the wheel straight and pray haha


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> You don't like my f1 espace? :doublesho


That Espace is one mean machine too :doublesho Imagine firing that one up every morning to go to work :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

NL-J said:


> That Espace is one mean machine too :doublesho Imagine firing that one up every morning to go to work :lol:


just read up on it.. it will do 0 to 120 in 6 seconds haha


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

NL-J said:


> That Espace is one mean machine too :doublesho Imagine firing that one up every morning to go to work :lol:


This isn't too shoddy either


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> This isn't too shoddy either
> 
> YouTube - Alfa Romeo 164 Pro Car


That engine was made for a test bed for future f1 engines back in the day but reg changes ment they couldn't use it. So they tried to make a race series with that engine n car. I think lol


----------

